# 5 pound Missy and 21 pound Jack



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I could not resist the chance to show the difference between my little 5 pound Missy and my bohemoth 21 pound Jack! 

View attachment 9642


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Cute  My Patches was 23 lbs. He was all muscle.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

soccergrl76 said:


> Cute  My Patches was 23 lbs. He was all muscle.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Wish I could say the same thing about Jack. He IS huge, but has a bit too much flab around the middle. We're working on it.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a darling photo against the the black and white floor as a contrast! 

He is as big as she is petite!


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

ha! when they play I can see exactly how that goes...missy probably runs circles around jack but jack can just lay on top of her.

are they brother and sister?


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

So cute! I've got a ginger boy who's been huge from birth. One of his sisters is quite large too. He's approximately 18 pounds now and his sister is probably around 15 pounds. Neither are overweight, it's just in their genetic makeup. I laugh when I see my big guy walking or running because he's got this huge jungle pouch going on and it just sways. Way too funny. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Laughing out loud. I love that term jungle pouch! Never heard that!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Zerafian said:


> ha! when they play I can see exactly how that goes...missy probably runs circles around jack but jack can just lay on top of her.
> 
> are they brother and sister?


No, they don't play at all. Missy will hiss if he gets too close or looks at her. It's normal for her to hiss. Her eyesight is not good and she hisses at EVERYONE - except hubby and me of course!!


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

They are too cute together like that!

Mylita


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Laughing out loud. I love that term jungle pouch! Never heard that!


It's one of the many terms that their loose bellies are called. That seems to be the most common, that and spay sway...although that doesn't work in males. Haha.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for the delightful laugh. They are very nice to eat next to each other. I have to feed mine in separate rooms because they don't stick to their own bowl.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, I'm getting an error message when I click on the attachment.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

Me three! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I couldn't view it, unfortunately.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

spirite said:


> Aw, I'm getting an error message when I click on the attachment.





MyBabiesDaddy said:


> Me too!





dannijaime said:


> Me three!





Greenport ferals said:


> I couldn't view it, unfortunately.


Add me to the list of those who can't see the picture. :-(


----------

